# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #1673 - Νέα Κηφισιά

## Nickibanez

*ΚΟΜΒΟΣ Cx NickIbanez #1673*

*Περιοχή*
Νέα Κηφισιά
Λύρα και Αδαμών
80m από την πλατεία ηρώων πολυτεχνείου
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=1673

*Εξοπλισμός:*
3 Netgear ma311
1 Cisco 340 pci
3 Andrew 24dB
1 omni 12 db
3x 5m WBC-400
1 Pentium 1 150MHz (Router) Linux Debian kernel 2.4.27-awmn1
1 Pentium Celeron 333MHz (Server) Linux Debian kernel 2.4.27-awmn1
UPS 500

*IP range* : 10.34.167.0/ 24
*Router IP :* 10.34.167.17
*Server IP :* 10.34.167.19

*Links:*
1. BB με PaterFamilias2 (θρακομακεδόνες).
2. Omni που σκοπό έχει να βρεί τρυφερά ταίρια στη περιοχή της Νέας Κηφισιάς και Ερυθραίας..Η omni είναι 12 db (ονομαστικα), 2-3 db απώλειες, netgear ρυθμισμένη στα -2db, άρα εκπέμπει γύρω στα 8 db.
3. Υπάρχει και τρίτο interface που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε 2o bb, εφόσον κάποιος ενδιαφερθεί.

*Policy:*
Στον κόμβο δεν τρέχει dhcp, άρα όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί ας στείλει pm ή email (theibanez ! hotmail @ com)

*Services:*
FTP στην IP 10.34.167.18 port 8198 (στο τοπικό lan μου)

Στον Server
-apache http://10.34.167.19
-OpenDcHub dchub://10.34.167.19:8135
-Mrtg για τον server και τον router
-Calcstats όπου παρακολουθούνται οι κόμβοι : NickIbanez, Pater Familias 2, Sotiris, 69eyes, eaggelidis.
-Bandwidthd για να παρακολουθείται το traffic ανά IP (όχι ανα interface)

*Clients στο AP:*
-RunW #245
-Beont #3484
-Harvester #4527

*Φωτογραφίες Κόμβου*

----------


## dti

Υποδειγματική συνέχεια! Μπράβο!

Μίλα με sotiris και pxatzis. Ο ggeorgan που είναι υπεύθυνος για το AIGnery θα σου πει αν και πότε θα στήσει εξοπλισμό εκεί.
Θα ήταν πάντως πολύ καλό να συνδέσεις τον sotiris και τον pxatzis ώστε να φθάσει το awmn μέχρι τον Αγ. Στέφανο και την Ανοιξη...
Α, κι αν μπορείς θα ενδιέφερε πιστεύω πολλούς να υπάρξει κι ένα access point γύρω από την περιοχή σου. Είσαι και σε σημείο που περνά αρκετός κόσμος, βγαίνοντας για Εθνική Οδό...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Αρχικα καλως ηρθες στην περιοχη μας.




> 80m από την πλατεία ηρώων πολυτεχνείου


αυτη ειναι η πλατεια πριν βγεις στο φαναρι της Κηφισιας στην Εθνικη?

εαν ειναι αυτη τοτε εισαι στην ακρη της sector μου (μην σε ανησυχει αυτο γιατι συνδεονται ακομα και απο πισω).

00:40:96:38:17:ED αυτο ειναι το δικο μου cisco ΑΡ
00:02:6F:01:BA:6A αυτο ειναι του pater familias2 στους Θρακομακεδονες




> Επίσης με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι δεν βρήκα στο scan τον κόμβο του AIGnery


Μην σε προβληματιζει καθολου,γιατι απλα δεν εχει σηκωθει ακομα τιποτα (καλα ειχε πει ο Αχιλλεας για καλο καλοκαιρι σε κατι παλιοτερα σχετικα ποστ),και εαν κοιταξεις στην Nodedb θα δεις οτι δεν υφισταται πια το υπο κατασκευη λινκ μας.

υπαρχει και η πιθανοτητα να πιασεις ενα ακομα δικο μου
00 40 96 59 7d fe
ssid: awmn_Sotiris-test
ειναι ενα wireless bridge γυρισμενο σε ΑΡ.

για δοκιμες και μονο παρε την
10.45.165.35
255.255.255.192
GW:10.45.165.2
DNS: 10.45.165.250 , 10.19.140.241
και δωσε μου την mac σου.

edit:κοιτωντας τα αποτελεσματα,ειδα τον *fragosTs* που δεν τον ειχα πιασει πριν 10 μερες που εκανα scanning,τι ειναι αυτος? νεο φρουτο?

----------


## papashark

Εκεί δίπλα σε εσένα είναι το δίαστρον, έχει στήσει εξοπλισμό που εκπέμπει τα κέρατα του, θα σου κάνει παρεμβολές, να έχεις τον νού σου.

----------


## Nickibanez

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο. Καλως σας ΒΡΗΚΑ  ::  .




> Θα ήταν πάντως πολύ καλό να συνδέσεις τον sotiris και τον pxatzis ώστε να φθάσει το awmn μέχρι τον Αγ. Στέφανο και την Ανοιξη...
> Α, κι αν μπορείς θα ενδιέφερε πιστεύω πολλούς να υπάρξει κι ένα access point γύρω από την περιοχή σου. Είσαι και σε σημείο που περνά αρκετός κόσμος, βγαίνοντας για Εθνική Οδό...


Φυσικά και θα ήθελα να στήσω τα δύο links. Απλά, αν και έχω πολύ όρεξη για δουλειά, μάλλον είμαι πολύ newbie και θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια. Όσον αφορά το AP αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον στην περιοχή δεν θα ήταν πρόβλημα να σηκωθεί κάποια sector (για να μην φωνάζετε για τις omni  ::  )




> 80m από την πλατεία ηρώων πολυτεχνείου
> 
> 
> αυτη ειναι η πλατεια πριν βγεις στο φαναρι της Κηφισιας στην Εθνικη?


Οχι αυτή είναι η πλατεία της Νέας Κηφισιάς. Εκεί έχει τον Θανόπουλο (Super Market) και το Diastron.
H πλατεία ηρώων πολυτεχνείου είναι 500μέτρα από την πλατεία που αναφέρεις (προς ερυθραία-οχι προς θρακομακεδώνες)




> awmn_Sotiris-test


Αυτό το ssid δεν το είδα σήμερα.




> και δωσε μου την mac σου.


Mac 02:09:99:4A:9B:34




> κοιτωντας τα αποτελεσματα,ειδα τον *fragosTs* που δεν τον ειχα πιασει πριν 10 μερες που εκανα scanning,τι ειναι αυτος? νεο φρουτο?


Στρέφοντας την Αndrew 360ο τον έπιανα από πολλές διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις. Η ήταν ανακλάσεις ή ρυπαίνει πολύ  ::  ???

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ip και για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. Φοβόμουν ότι η αρχική αντίδραση θα ήταν αρνητική, λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης. 
Τώρα το πρόβλημά μου είναι σωστή στόχευση που λόγω απειρίας μπορεί να μην την πετύχω.
Οπότε αύριο θα ανεβάσω πιο μόνιμο ιστό και θα επιχειρίσω το λινκ. ...ααα επίσης πέρα από ping και traceroute δεν ξέρω πως θα δω την ποιότητα του link. προτάσεις δεκτές.

----------


## Nickibanez

> Εκεί δίπλα σε εσένα είναι το δίαστρον, έχει στήσει εξοπλισμό που εκπέμπει τα κέρατα του, θα σου κάνει παρεμβολές, να έχεις τον νού σου.


Ναι όντως. Κάποια στιγμή μίλησα μαζί του και μου είπε ότι χρησιμοποιεί το link για να στέλνει την dsl από το γραφείο σπίτι του.

Θέλεις να μάθεις τι εξοπλισμό μου πρότεινε???
Σ  ::  Τ  ::  Ε  ::  Λ  ::  .... να συνεχίσω ή θα με δαγκώσεις???  ::

----------


## papashark

> Θέλεις να μάθεις τι εξοπλισμό μου πρότεινε???
> Σ  Τ  Ε  Λ  .... να συνεχίσω ή θα με δαγκώσεις???


Έιχαμε μια συζήτηση πριν από δύο χρόνια, προσπαθούσα να του μιλήσω για νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Μια που ακόμα το τεχνικό μου υπόβαθρο στο θέμα δεν ήταν αρκετό για να στηρίξω αυτά που του έλεγα και μια που είχε κολήσει στο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό μπακαλίστικο τρόπο (που οι μη σοβαροί ερασιτέχνες ξέχναγαν να υπολογίζουν την κεραία γιατί τους έδινε λίγα db σε σύγκριση με τις παντόφλες που έβαζαν)....

----------


## sotiris

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ip και για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. Φοβόμουν ότι η αρχική αντίδραση θα ήταν αρνητική, *λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης. 
> Τώρα το πρόβλημά μου είναι σωστή στόχευση που λόγω απειρίας μπορεί να μην την πετύχω.*Οπότε αύριο θα ανεβάσω πιο μόνιμο ιστό και θα επιχειρίσω το λινκ. ...ααα επίσης πέρα από ping και traceroute δεν ξέρω πως θα δω την ποιότητα του link. προτάσεις δεκτές.


υπαρχουν και χειροτερες καταστασεις οσο αφορα την αποσταση...ετσι και αλλιως εμεις εδω πανω ειμαστε σαν τους ακριτες...δεν εχουμε γεμισει κομβους ακομα...και τα λινκ ειναι μακρυα.

καλη στοχευση μπορεις να πετυχεις,με τον ιδιο τροπο που scannares σημερα.
μετα εαν εχεις dc μπες στο 10,45,165,250 να δοκιμασεις ταχυτητα απο το κατεβασμα.
μετα εαν κανεις assosiation μπορω εγω απο εδω να βλεπω το σημα σου και μιλωντας,να σου λεω προς ποια πλευρα κινωντας την κεραια γινετε καλυτερο ή χειροτερο το σημα....αν και χλωμο το κοβω να εχεις καλο σημα γιατι εισαι πολυ πολυ ακρη της καλυψης της κεραιας.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Είναι λογικό να πιάνεις την mac μου γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να πάω να ενεργοποιήσω το 80αρι πιάτο προς SoTiRiS και παίζω με 17αρα Stella  :: .
Αν δεν μπορέσεις να έχεις καλό σήμα με Σωτήρη δοκίμασε με lok ο οποίος συνδέεται με μένα και περνά στο awmn.
Δημήτρης

----------


## Nickibanez

> Αν δεν μπορέσεις να έχεις καλό σήμα με Σωτήρη δοκίμασε με lok ο οποίος συνδέεται με μένα και περνά στο awmn.
> Δημήτρης


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβουλή. Ας δουμε πρώτα τι γίνεται με τον Σωτήρη που είναι πιο κοντά.

Λοιπόν, σήμερα το πρωϊ έκανα τα ξανά scan και στερέωσα την κεραία σε θέση που να δείχνει το πιο δυνατό σήμα για το Σωτήρη (kismet signal 168/ noise 156)

Στη συνέχεια έβαλα τις ρυθμίσεις που μου έδωσε ο Σωτήρης:
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 10.0.0.4
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 10.0.0.0
broadcast 10.0.0.255

auto wlan0
iface wlan0 inet static
address 10.45.165.35
netmask 255.255.255.192
gateway 10.45.165.2
network 10.45.165.0
broadcast 10.45.165.63
wireless_essid awmn_1270_Sotiris
wireless_mode managed
wireless_channel 10
wireless_txpower 56
wireless_rate auto
up trafshape_up wlan0
Με iwconfig παίρνω:


```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"awmn_1270_Sotiris"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.467GHz  Access Point: 44:44:44:44:44:44  
          Bit Rate:2Mb/s   Tx-Power:198 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3  
          Retry limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0/92  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level:-90 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

*Αποτέλεσμα:*


```
penguin:/etc# iwlist wlan0 scanning 
wlan0     No scan results

penguin:~# ping -c 2 10.45.165.250
PING 10.45.165.250 (10.45.165.250): 56 data bytes

--- 10.45.165.250 ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss
```

Μου έκανε εντύπωση και σήμερα και στο χθεσινό scan ότι δίπλα στο essid του Σωτήρη έχει P (Probe request) και όχι Α (ΑP).
Τελικά όπως φαίνεται, μάλλον δεν καταφερα το association. Κάνω κάτι σταβά? Έχετε να μου προτείνετε τι άλλο να δοκιμάσω?
Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές.

Edit: Στο scan έπιασα και essid "RUNW" πιθανώς ο #245, ήταν όμως με ενεργοποιημένο WEP.

----------


## Nickibanez

Σήμερα το πρωϊ (10:00πμ) και μετά τις συννενοήσεις στο meeting βορείων προαστείων (Πεμπτη 8/7) ξαναέκανα scan. Η προσπάθειά μου εστιάστηκε στο να πιάσω την νέα omni του Σωτήρη
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι το kismet δεν έπιασε ούτε το beacon  :: 

Δοκίμασα επίσης να συνδεθώ με dhcp στον LOK. Ενώ μου έδινε ip (10.67.158.50), όταν έκανα ping είχα 100% packet loss.

Για λόγους testing σήκωσα για 5 λεπτά τα db της κάρτας σε 9 (ήτοι 9db+24db -απώλειες)  ::  . Τότε είχα 0% packet loss αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω ping σε κανένα άλλο κόμβο παραπέρα πχ Σωτήρη  ::  .

Τέλος, καθότι απογοητευμένος, χωρίς να μετακινήσω καθόλου την κεραία και βάζοντας -12db στην κάρτα συνδέθηκα με τον κόμβο του diastron. Mέσω αυτού βγήκα στο inet και διάβασα την ναυτεμπορική για να ...ξεχαστώ

Απογοήτευση.

----------


## sotiris

Δεν ξέρω την mac σου αλλα στο ΑΡ μου εκανε assosiation η mac :

*00 90 4c 5f 00 2a

σταθερα στα 11Mb/s με 34% σήμα.*

τώρα όσο αφορά τον Lok εγώ τον πιάνω και μέσα στο σπίτι (με χαμηλό σήμα βεβαια,κιτρινο χρωμα στο ΑΡ) με μια pcmcia 340 με την κεραιούλα των 2-3db,απλά ανοίγοντας το netstumbler,όταν πλησιάζω στο παράθυρο που βλέπει Μενίδι,τον πιάνω καλύτερα.

----------


## Nickibanez

Όχι Σωτήρη, *δυστυχώς* αυτή η mac δεν είναι δικιά μου. Η δικιά μου είναι 7 posts παραπάνω στη σελίδα. 
...Πόσο θα ήθελα να έχω αυτή τη mac  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> και δωσε μου την mac σου.
> 
> 
> Mac 02:09:99:4A:9B:34

----------


## sotiris

Ναι εχεις δικιο,δεν το προσεξα οτι την ειχες δωσει πριν.

τοτε να δοκιμασετε ενα scanning απο πιο ψηλο σημειο,πιο κοντα στο βουνο,ισως απο εκει που εισαι να μην εχουμε καν οπτικη επαφη,ενω λιγο πιο πανω απο εκει που μενεις εχω σιγουρα οπτικο πεδιο.

----------


## aktizol

Nickibanez τελικά έβγαλες άκρη?

Εγώ τώρα προσπαθώ να στήσω ένα client κοντά στον Μπάμπη της Κηφισιάς αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με το Linksys WRT και τα Firmware του  :: 

- Άμα καταφέρω και συνδεθώ με Σωτήρη θα σε ειδοποιήσω.

----------


## Nickibanez

> Nickibanez τελικά έβγαλες άκρη?
> 
> Εγώ τώρα προσπαθώ να στήσω ένα client κοντά στον Μπάμπη της Κηφισιάς αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με το Linksys WRT και τα Firmware του 
> 
> - Άμα καταφέρω και συνδεθώ με Σωτήρη θα σε ειδοποιήσω.


Ακόμα τίποτα. 
Αν χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια για scan ή για στήσιμο ιστού κλπ, πες μου. Υπάρχει laptop-κεραία-καλώδιο-cisco για εύκολο scan. Από WRT δυστυχώς...  ::

----------


## aktizol

Βασικά τώρα που μιλάμε εγώ το έχω στήσει το clientaki και δουλεύει.
Το θέμα βέβαια είναι το πώς δουλεύει.

- ΑΠΛΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ.

Έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα να στοχεύσω σωστά τον Σωτήρη και μας κάνει πολύ άσχημα ping.

Ενώ δείχνει ότι έχω σήμα 60% στα 11Mbps βλέπεις ένα ping -> 300 / 1000 / 2000ms, και αμέσως μετά 2ms στα καπάκια 800ms.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις έτσι δεν γίνεται δουλειά.

----------


## aktizol

Και τέλος έχω πρόβλημα να δώ και σελίδες awmn.

Για την ακρίβεια δεν βλέπω καμία.

----------


## aktizol

nick you've got PM

----------


## aktizol

Τελικά δεν χρειάστηκε.
Ήρθε ο Σωτήρης από εδώ με laptop και σκανάραμε.

- Εσύ τι θα κάνεις τελικά?
- Είσαι client κάπου? Θα στήσεις ΑΡ?

----------


## Nickibanez

> nick you've got PM


aktizol, you ve got a phone call  ::

----------


## Nickibanez

Εδώ και 30 λεπτά είμαι συνδεδεμένος με τον Pater Familias 2. ::  
Δημήτρη για μια ακόμα φορά ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.
Signal to noise ~25db (ένδειξη μιας cisco 340 pci)
ACU link quality Good - Fair
ping (reply time από το interface του Πατερ) 2-15 msec.
Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να βγώ σε διευθύνσεις έξω από το AP, αλλά θα το λυσουμε και αυτό.

----------


## sotiris

εδώ και 3 ώρες ο pater ειναι σταθερα συνδεδεμένος με μένα με σήμα στα 57-60% @11Μbit


```
PING 10.45.165.75: 1492 data bytes
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=0. time<19 msec
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=1. time=76 msec
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=2. time=19 msec
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=3. time<19 msec
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=4. time=19 msec
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=5. time<19 msec
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=6. time<19 msec
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=7. time=19 msec
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=8. time<19 msec
1500 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=9. time=19 msec
----10.45.165.75 PING Statistics----
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip (ms)  min/avg/max = 0/15/76
```

όμως δεν περνάω Ping στο μηχάνημα του πιό μέσα.

Νίκο δώσε μου την ΙΡ του σερβερ του Δημήτρη ή/και την δικιά σου.

----------


## Nickibanez

> Νίκο δώσε μου την IP ή/και την δικιά σου.


10.67.158.2 είναι το if με τον Δημήτρη




> ΙΡ του σερβερ του Δημήτρη


Από ότι ξέρω (μπορεί να κάνω λάθος) ο Δημήτρης δεν έχει σηκωμένο κάποιο server.

Aν εννοείς την IP του router, τότε ερχόμαστε σε μια δική μου απορία:

Στο wiki γράφει


```
Αλλάζετε την γραμμή
bgp router-id 10.0.0.1
ώστε να έχει την IP του router σας.
```

όταν ένα ταρατσοpc έχει 2 wlans και 1 ethernet και κάνει το routing, ποιά είναι η IP του? Ανάλογα από ποιο interface το κοιτάζεις δεν έχει και άλλη IP???

----------


## sotiris

το bgp στο router μου είναι:

router bgp 1270
no synchronization
bgp log-neighbor-changes
network 10.45.165.0 mask 255.255.255.0
neighbor 10.45.165.68 remote-as 2764
neighbor 10.45.165.68 send-community both
* neighbor 10.45.165.75 remote-as 2334
neighbor 10.45.165.75 send-community both*
neighbor 10.45.165.83 remote-as 2662
neighbor 10.45.165.83 send-community both
no auto-summary

το bold είναι του Δημήτρη.

αυτό είναι το Ping μέσα από το ρουτερ



```
Type escape sequence to abort.
Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 10.45.165.75, timeout is 2 seconds:
!!!!!
Success rate is 100 percent (5/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 1/3/4 ms
kerberos#
```

από την 10.45.165.75 περνάω σε κάποια άλλη IP 10.67.158.? , την αμέσως επόμενη δηλαδή, πριν φτάσω σε σένα στην 10.67.158.2

βλέπω δηλαδη κανονικά την συσκευή που έχει κάνει link με μένα,και δεν βλέπω καμία ΙΡ πιο μέσα (ρουτερ,ταρατσοpc κλπ) που είναι συνδεδεμένη αυτή η συσκευή για να περάσω και σε σένα μετά.

με μια κουβέντα δηλαδη, τι γίνετε μεταξύ της συσκευής του Δημήτρη και του ρούτερ του....?

τουλάχιστον τώρα που έχεις σύνδεση θα μπορέσεις να μπεις στο debian του και να φτιάξεις εάν χρειαστεί κάτι.

είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο....οι καλύτερες δουλειές γίνονται με τα χιόνια...  ::

----------


## Nickibanez

> από την 10.45.165.75 περνάω σε κάποια άλλη IP 10.67.158.? , την αμέσως επόμενη δηλαδή, πριν φτάσω σε σένα στην 10.67.158.2


μετά την 10.45.165.75 πας στην καρτα που έχει σε Master mode (AP), η IP της οποίας είναι 10.67.158.1

Εκεί επάνω με ip 10.67.158.2 είμαι συνδεδεμένος εγώ, για την ακρίβεια αυτή είναι η ip του router μου.

Εντός της ημέρας θα στηθεί και το εσωτερικό δίκτυο που θα βγαίνει προς τα έξω μέσω του router μου. Είδωμεν.

----------


## sotiris

```
Type escape sequence to abort.
Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 10.45.165.75, timeout is 2 seconds:
!!!!!
Success rate is 100 percent (5/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 4/5/8 ms
kerberos#ping 10.67.158.1

Type escape sequence to abort.
Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 10.67.158.1, timeout is 2 seconds:
.....
Success rate is 0 percent (0/5)
kerberos#
```

τζίφος...  ::

----------


## Nickibanez

Να τελειώσω με το εσωτερικό δίκτυο και επανέρχομαι για το troubleshooting.

----------


## Nickibanez

Στήθηκε και το εσωτερικό δίκτυο.

@Σωτήρης

Εγώ από τη μεριά μου μπορώ να κάνω ping (από το router μου) στον κόμβο του Δημήτρη στα ακόλουθα interfaces:
 ::  10.67.158.1 (=AP) 


```
penguin:/# ping 10.67.158.1
PING 10.67.158.1 (10.67.158.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=23 ttl=64 time=6.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=50 ttl=64 time=2.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=54 ttl=64 time=6.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=57 ttl=64 time=3.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=71 ttl=64 time=2.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=78 ttl=64 time=3.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=91 ttl=64 time=3.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=97 ttl=64 time=3.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=169 ttl=64 time=6.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.1: icmp_seq=179 ttl=64 time=2.4 ms

--- 10.67.158.1 ping statistics ---
205 packets transmitted, 17 packets received, 1% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 2.4/6.4/16.9 ms
```

  ::  10.67.158.65 (=τοπική ethernet του δημήτρη) 


```

penguin:/# ping 10.67.158.65
PING 10.67.158.65 (10.67.158.65): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=5.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=31 ttl=64 time=3.7 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=35 ttl=64 time=3.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=37 ttl=64 time=3.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=42 ttl=64 time=3.7 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=43 ttl=64 time=2.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=44 ttl=64 time=5.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=47 ttl=64 time=3.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=48 ttl=64 time=15.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.67.158.65: icmp_seq=80 ttl=64 time=4.3 ms

--- 10.67.158.65 ping statistics ---
81 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 7% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 2.6/5.0/15.1 ms
```

  ::  10.45.165.75 (=bb link μαζι σου)


```

penguin:/# ping 10.45.165.75
PING 10.45.165.75 (10.45.165.75): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=4.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=5.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.45.165.75: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=4.4 ms

--- 10.45.165.75 ping statistics ---
7 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 12% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 2.8/4.0/5.1 ms
```

  ::  ΔΕΝ μπορώ να κάνω ping στην 10.45.165.73 και 74 που είναι δικιές σου.

Στο router μου, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του wiki έχω την IP του AP σαν gateway για ολο το 10.0.0.0


```

penguin:/# route
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
10.67.158.80    *               255.255.255.248 U     0      0        0 eth0
10.67.158.0     *               255.255.255.192 U     0      0        0 wlan0
10.0.0.0        10.67.158.1     255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 wlan0

```

Δοκίμασα να μπω με ssh στον router του δημήτρη για να δούμε το routing και μου δίνει request time out ή connection refused.

Μίλησα με το Δημήτρη για αυτό και μου είπε ότι ίσως δεν ενεργοποίησε το daemon να ξεκινάει κατά την εκκίνηση. Άρα περιμένουμε.

Να σου πώ την αλήθεια, τόσο καιρό ανησυχούσα για το rf κομματι του link. Αυτό έγινε. Τα άλλα διορθώνονται.

----------


## sotiris

```
03:21:34 Info Deauthenticating [?10.45.165.75]00026f01ba69, reason "Inactivity" 
08:13:12 Info Station [?10.45.165.75]00026f01ba69 Associated 
08:13:12 Info Station [?10.45.165.75]00026f01ba69 Authenticated
```

εδω και 3,5 ωρες περιπου δεν υπαρχει συνδεση RF με τον Δημητρη,οπότε δεν μπορώ να δω τίποτα τώρα.


10.67.158.65, αυτήν την ΙΡ σε ρωταγα πριν.

κοιτώντας όμως παρακάτω τα Log του ρουτερ


```
.Jan 15 13:39:25.516: %SEC-6-IPACCESSLOGDP: list toInternet denied icmp 10.45.165.74 -> 10.67.158.2 (0/0), 1 packet
.Jan 15 13:44:40.922: %SEC-6-IPACCESSLOGDP: list toInternet denied icmp 10.45.165.74 -> 10.67.158.2 (0/0), 2 packets
.Jan 15 15:46:44.453: %SEC-6-IPACCESSLOGDP: list toInternet denied icmp 10.45.165.74 -> 10.67.158.2 (0/0), 6 packets
.Jan 15 18:00:22.580: %SEC-6-IPACCESSLOGP: list toInternet denied udp 10.45.165.41(0) -> 10.15.156.11(0), 1 packet
.Jan 15 18:05:48.598: %SEC-6-IPACCESSLOGP: list toInternet denied udp 10.45.165.41(0) -> 10.15.156.11(0), 5 packets
```

βλέπω 2 παράξενα 
το ενα αφορά εσένα, και το οτι σε εκοψε ο ρουτερ,γιατι για καποιο λογο πηγες να παρεις ιντερνετ

και το αλλο αφορά εμένα ( το subnet 10.45.165.xxx ανήκει σε μένα,αλλά εγώ αφενός δεν έχω δώσει σε κανέναν την 10.45.165.41 και αφετέρου τι δουλειά έχει εδώ πάνω μετα απο 18hop ο 10.15.156.11 / rw-thanasis.magla.awmn)

----------


## sotiris

Nίκο,εαν ξαναπάρεις να κάνεις ενα clean install του router του Δημητρη, ή εαν σου ξαναπέσει στα χέρια το μηχάνημα...να ψαξεις καλα τις ΙΡ γιατί πρέπει να έχει ξεμείνει κάπου η 10.45.165.41 (που είχε παλιά όταν έπεφτε σαν client στην sector που είχα). 
αυτή η ΙΡ κανονικά δεν πρεπει να εμφανίζεται πουθενά....και τώρα εμφανίζεται στα logs του router μου.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Nίκο,εαν ξαναπάρεις να κάνεις ενα clean install του router του Δημητρη, ή εαν σου ξαναπέσει στα χέρια το μηχάνημα...να ψαξεις καλα τις ΙΡ γιατί πρέπει να έχει ξεμείνει κάπου η 10.45.165.41 (που είχε παλιά όταν έπεφτε σαν client στην sector που είχα). 
> αυτή η ΙΡ κανονικά δεν πρεπει να εμφανίζεται πουθενά....και τώρα εμφανίζεται στα logs του router μου.


Αμάν βγάλατε τα άπλυτα μου στη φόρα!!  ::   ::   ::  
Τώρα που χτύπησα μια αναρρωτική (με κουράσανε τα τρεξίματα για το δίκτυο), θα τρέξω να τα στήσω σωστά και να διαβάσω λίγο για Debian.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Από σήμερα ο κόμβος του nickibanez συνδέθηκε με το awmn. Μήπως πρέπει να μεταφερθεί αυτή η ενότητα στα : ενεργοί κόμβοι ;

----------


## nantito

Έχει 2 ΒΒ; Πείτε δυό λόγια για το ποιά και μεταφέρεται. Μπορείτε βέβαια αν θέλετε να ανοίξετε καινούριο να το μεταφέρω στην ενότητα ενεργών κόμβων και να κλειδώσω το παρόν (κάτι που έχει ζητηθεί σε παρόμοια περίπτωση στο παρελθόν)

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Έχει 2 ΒΒ; Πείτε δυό λόγια για το ποιά και μεταφέρεται. Μπορείτε βέβαια αν θέλετε να ανοίξετε καινούριο να το μεταφέρω στην ενότητα ενεργών κόμβων και να κλειδώσω το παρόν (κάτι που έχει ζητηθεί σε παρόμοια περίπτωση στο παρελθόν)


Έχει ένα bb link με τον κόμβο pater2 nodeid 2334 . Και αναμένεται δεύτερο.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nantito
> 
> Έχει 2 ΒΒ; Πείτε δυό λόγια για το ποιά και μεταφέρεται. Μπορείτε βέβαια αν θέλετε να ανοίξετε καινούριο να το μεταφέρω στην ενότητα ενεργών κόμβων και να κλειδώσω το παρόν (κάτι που έχει ζητηθεί σε παρόμοια περίπτωση στο παρελθόν)
> 
> 
> Έχει ένα bb link με τον κόμβο pater2 nodeid 2334 . Και αναμένεται δεύτερο.


και μάλλον και ΑΡ, πιο σύντομα από το δεύτερο ΒΒ  ::   ::  

ασε να τα φτιάξει αυτά, να γραφτεί εδώ όλο το μπλα-μπλα...και μετά να κάνει ένα νέο Thread και το μεταφέρουμε καθαρό στους Ενεργούς.

----------


## Nickibanez

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nantito
> 
> ...


 ::  Δύο χρόνια περίμενα να συνδεθώ στο awmn και με το που μπήκα ...αρχίσατε.  ::  

[Oscar mode] Ευχαριστώ τον Σωτήρη και τον Δημήτρη (pater) για τη βοήθειά τους [/Oscar mode]

Λοίπόν,
χθές λύθηκαν και τα τελευταία προβλήματα του routing, οπότε ο κόμβος βγαίνει μέσω της διαδρομής NickIbanez <-> PaterFamilias2 <-> Sotiris στο awmn.

Ο Pater αναβαθμίστηκε από φεουδάρχης σε Δι-Φεουδάρχη Βορείων και Νοτίων Προαστίων  ::  

Μέσα στο ΣΚ θα φτιαχτεί κουτί για να βγεί το ταρατσοpc μόνιμα σε εξωτερικό χώρο μαζί με το απαραίτητο UPS.

Εντός 10ημέρου θα αναβαθμιστεί ο κόμβος σε Cx. Θα σηκωθεί AP που θα δέχεται πελάτες, ώστε να δραστηριοποιηθεί η περιοχή.

Υπάρχει και 3ο if το οποίο "κάθεται" που αναζητά ταίρι. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, για τις απαραίτητες δοκιμές.

Έχει αποδοθεί από τον hostmaster c-class 10.34.167.0/24

----------


## Pater_Familias

Επιτέλους μετα από δυσκολίες και εμπόδια ο κόμβος 2334 είναι στον αέρα.
Υπάχουν δυο bblink με SoTiRiS και με nickibannez και μία stella που κοιτά προς Μενίδι με essid awmn_2334-AP. Όσοι θέλουν από Μενίδι μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν να συνδεθούν. Σκοπός είναι να βγει ένα λινκ προς εκεί.
Αν κάποιος προς Πεύκη και γύρω περιοχών το βλέπει το if και θέλει να γίνει ενδιάμεσος προς SoTiRiS, ας το δηλώσει.

----------


## Nickibanez

Αυτό το ΠΣΚ ήταν πολύ πλούσιο σε AWMN-ικες δραστηριότητες.

*Παρασκευή >* στον κόμβο Pater Familias 2 - αντικατάσταση της κυρίας Στέλλας με τον κύριο Ανδρέα 24 ετών στο link Pater Familias 2 <-> NickIbanez.

*Σάββατο πρωϊ>* εγκατάσταση debian woody στο router Pater Familias 2 και προσθήκη 3ου interface

*Σάββατο μεσημέρι-βράδυ>* Αναβάθμιση κόμβου NickIbanez σε Cx. Μπήκε omni 12db (η netgear ρυθμίστηκε στα -2db) και φτιάχτηκε το ταρατσόκουτο.

*Κυριακή πρωϊ >* Site survey σε δύο τοποθεσίες του υποψήφιου awmn-ίτη CivilAthens (στους Θρακομακεδόνες και το Μενίδι).

*Σημ:* κάνω edit το 1ο post ώστε να περιέχει την περιγραφή του κόμβου και την τρέχουσα κατάσταση.
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=81458#81458

----------


## sotiris

Ωραία Νίκο, όποτε νιώσεις έτοιμος δώσε και τα αποτελέσματα του σκαν του φίλου εκεί πέρα.

----------


## Nickibanez

> Ωραία Νίκο, όποτε νιώσεις έτοιμος δώσε και τα αποτελέσματα του σκαν του φίλου εκεί πέρα.


Home delivery τώρα  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

ωραία ,έλα σε περιμένω να συζητήσουμε και λίγο το " τι " και το " πως " ,της γύρω περιοχής.

----------


## nvak

> ... και μία stella που κοιτά προς Μενίδι με essid awmn_2334-AP.


Δεν ξέρω που κοιτά, πάντως εγώ σε πιάνω Αγ. Παρασκευή.  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
>  ... και μία stella που κοιτά προς Μενίδι με essid awmn_2334-AP.
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω που κοιτά, πάντως εγώ σε πιάνω Αγ. Παρασκευή.


Είμαι λογικό. Είμαι το πιο ψηλό σημείο της Αττικής (λέμε τώρα) και με άπλετη θέα. Το μόνο που υπάρχει πίσω μου (μιλάμε για τον πιο Υπερβόρειο Κόμβο  ::   ::   :: ), είναι οι ταβέρνες της Πάρνηθας.  ::   ::   ::  Τι λέτε; Να κανονίσουμε κανά "κοψίδι" meeting;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nickibanez

Σήμερα, τελείωσα επιτέλους άλλο ένα pc όπου σήκωσα τις υπηρεσίες.

IP 10.34.167.19

όπου τρέχουν:
-apache http://10.34.167.19
-OpenDcHub dchub://10.34.167.19:8135
-Mrtg για τον server και τον router
-Calcstats oπου παρακολουθούνται οι κόμβοι : NickIbanez, Pater Familias 2, Sotiris, 69eyes, eaggelidis. 

Μου μένει ακόμα να σηκώσω το bind.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Μου μένει ακόμα να σηκώσω το bind.


Πες μου να σε βοηθήσω.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tyfeonas

σημερα γυρισα πιατο προς το ap του pater αλλα δεν τον επιασα σε σκαν.

γυρισα if που κοιταει προς τα εκει με πιατο σε ap mode οποτε αν μπορει κανεις να συνδεθει στο κομβο του πατερ ας γυρισει το if που εχει σαν ap σε client mode και ας κανει ενα scan μηπως πιανει τιποτα.

----------


## Nickibanez

Ο κάτοχος της MAC 00:0e:35:50:e9:69 (intel), που προσπάθησε να συνδεθεί στο AP μου (essid awmn_1673-AP) ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

Θα χαρώ πολύ να τον γνωρίσω.

Σημ Επειδή δεν υπάρχει DHCP και να συνδεθεί κάποιος μάλλον πρόβληματα θα δημιουργηθούν, οπότε καλύτερα να μιλήσουμε πρώτα.

----------


## Nickibanez

Χθες ολοκληρώθηκε η σύνδεση του κόμβου NickIbanez #1673 με τον κόμβο RunW #245. 
Ο RunW συνδέθηκε στo AP με πολύ σταθερό σήμα και μεγάλη ταχύτητα. (ping <2ms / DC download speed > 350kb/s)

Πατερ ακούς???  ::

----------


## sotiris

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να σου δώσει κλειδιά της ταράτσας  ::  ...είναι αρκετά δύσκολο και χρονοβόρο να υπάρχει απομακρυσμένη συντήρηση κόμβου.

----------


## Nickibanez

> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να σου δώσει κλειδιά της ταράτσας  ...είναι αρκετά δύσκολο και χρονοβόρο να υπάρχει απομακρυσμένη συντήρηση κόμβου.


Τον έχουμε πεθάνει. Νεα bb στη Νέα Σμύρνη, scan σε ταράτσες, bb στους θρακομακεδόνες, τα μποφώρ και πολλά άλλα.  ::  

Τι να κάνει ο άνθρωπος  ::

----------


## Nickibanez

Γίνεται προσπάθεια να συνεχίσει το δίκτυο προς ερυθραία.
Στην προσπάθεια αυτή έγιναν δοκιμές από την ταράτσα του satman #4419
και από την ταράτσα του marconi (δεν δίνω nodeid γιατί είναι λάθος τοποθετημένος)
Στο scan από την ταράτσα του satman πιάσαμε την ομνι μου οπότε το επόμενο βήμα είναι να δημιουργηθεί δοκιμαστικό λινκ με 2 andrew.

Στο scan από marconi δεν πιάσαμε την omni. 

Σήμερα ο marconi γύρισε μια andrew προς εμενα, ώστε να scan-αρω από την δική μου ταράτσα (andrew με andrew). Έπιασα αμυδρά το essid του (-98db) (essid KATIA), γεγονός που επιβεβαιώνει ότι δεν είναι εφικτό το link.

Άρα προς το παρόν η μόνη πιθανή διέξοδος είναι το link nickibanez-satman

Επισυνάπτω και τη δεύτερη προσπάθεια για να βρώ την ΚΑΤΙΑ aka markoni.

----------


## sotiris

Εγω εξακολουθω και δεν καταλαβαινω, πως εγινε να πιασετε απο τον markoni το ΑΡ μου για μια και μοναδικη φορα και μετα το χαος....

----------


## Nickibanez

> Εγω εξακολουθω και δεν καταλαβαινω, πως εγινε να πιασετε απο τον markoni το ΑΡ μου για μια και μοναδικη φορα και μετα το χαος....


Στις μόνες εξηγήσεις που πάει το μυαλό μου είναι:
1) Το scan έγινε ΣΚ, οπότε μήπως ήταν το δίκτυο κάποια εταιρίας κλειστό => λιγότερος θόρυβος.

2) Η ευαισθησία του WRT είναι για τα μπάζα σε σχέση με την lmc352

3) Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στα καλώδια/βύσματα του marconi.

4) Το σημείο από το οποίο πιάσαμε το AP σου ήταν πολύ συγκεκριμένο, ήτοι δίπλα και πάνω από έναν ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα. *Από κανένα άλλο σημείο δεν σε πιάσαμε*. Αν τελικά η κεραία μπήκε λίγο διαφορετικά τότε ...

Η μόνη λύση που βλέπω είναι να ξαναπάω, κατά προτίμηση καθημερινή (απόγευμα) και να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε. 

Η άλλη λύση είναι να περιμένουμε τις δοκιμές με satman και μετά να βρεθεί μια συνολική λύση για την ερυθραία. Έτσι θα αποφεύγονται τα μακρινά client->AP

Πάντως τα νούμερα λήψης του AP σου δεν είναι κατασκευασμένα  ::

----------


## sotiris

Νικο, εαν ο satman ειναι σε τετοιο σημειο που να μπορει να μαζεψει τους clients της περιοχης, δηλ. τον βλεπουν ο marconi, beont, aktizol (ισως), ο Ντίνος (φιλος του ακτιζολ που βλεπει σιγουρα προς Μενιδι και ισως και προς Ερυθραια), ο amusic που εξαφανιστηκε αλλα μπορει να ξαναεμφανιστει, ο blk που το παλληκαρι προσπαθει εδω και 2 χρονια να συνδεθει, και δεν θυμαμαι και εγω τωρα ποσοι ειναι ακομα, ειναι ευκαιρια να πραγματοποιησουμε αυτο που αρχισε πριν σχεδον 2 χρονια με τον κομβο aignery που ποτε δεν εγινε ενεργος.
Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα την περιοχη εκει γυρω, εαν λοιπον ο satman μπορει να λειτουργησει ως "κεντρικος ΑΡ" ας το κανονισουμε.

----------


## aktizol

sotiri η νέα ερυθραία δεν έχει σχέση με κάτω κηφισιά και δεν την βλέπει ούτε για πλάκα. κάτω κηφισιά είμαι εγώ, o dinxp και ο amusic. εμείς άμα είχαμε μια τύχη να δούμε άλλο κόμβο εκτός από σένα αυτός θα ήταν ο 69eyes, όμως δυστυχώς για μένα έχω μπροστά μου μια πολυκατοικία. τώρα για το λινκ satman-nickibanez ο satman περιμένει μια andrew 24db από την ομαδική που γίνεται τώρα και που μάλλον θα την έχει 15 απριλίου. όσο για το cisco το έχει ήδη αγοράσει.

----------


## sotiris

Mαλλον μπερδεψα τις τοποθεσιες  ::  
Τελικα πολυ ασχημη τοπολογια εχει αυτη εδω η περιοχη...η ουσια παραμενει παντως, πρεπει να βρεθει ενας στην ευρυτερη περιοχη για να μαζεψει ολους τους ενδιαφερομενους, ας ειναι και δυο, ενας στην Κ.Κηφησια και ενας στην Ερυθραια, να συνδεθουν με ΒΒ μεταξυ τους οι δυο κεντρικοι και ο Κηφησιωτης να συνδεθει με το ΒΒ και ο Ερυθραιωτης να προχωρησει το ΒΒ πιο μακρυα (σε ανεξερευνητες περιοχες).

η Κ.Κηφησια εχει καποιον που να ειναι σε ενα σημειο που να τον βλεπουν οι υπολοιποι?
(ωστε να λειτουργησει ως κεντρικο ΑΡ της ευρυτερης περιοχης)

ο σατμαν συνδεετε με καποιο τροπο με την Κ.Κηφησια?
(ωστε να κανει ενα ΒΒ μαζι του)

ο σατμαν εκει που ειναι τον βλεπει κανεις αλλος?
(ωστε να λειτουργησει ως κεντρικο ΑΡ της ευρυτερης περιοχης) 

Εγω ειμαι προθυμος να συνδεσω με ΒΒ το κοντινοτερο κεντρικο ΑΡ στο υπολοιπο δικτυο.

----------


## Nickibanez

> ..., beont, .....


Ο beont, με πήρε χθες τηλέφωνο και έχει πάρει wrt, πιατο, feeder και καλώδιο. Η εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι του είναι σχετικά εύκολη. Αν και δεν έχω καμιά εμπειρία στησίματος πιάτου, το πολύ μέχρι το ΣΚ θα είναι συνδεδεμένος σε εμένα.

----------


## aktizol

o satman εκεί που βρίσκεται τον βλέπουν πιθανότατα πολλοί από ν.ερυθραία αλλά σίγουρα κανείς από κ.κηφισιά. εγώ απορώ πως καταφέρνει και βλέπει και τον nickibanez που είναι ν.κηφισιά.

----------


## Nickibanez

> o satman εκεί που βρίσκεται τον βλέπουν πιθανότατα πολλοί από ν.ερυθραία αλλά σίγουρα κανείς από κ.κηφισιά. εγώ απορώ πως καταφέρνει και βλέπει και τον nickibanez που είναι ν.κηφισιά.


Μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος ότι με βλέπει κάλα. Θυμάσε στο scan.... ίσα ίσα που με έβλεπε. Ελπίζω με κατευθυντικές και από τις δύο πλευρές και με τον πύργο που θέλει να σηκώσει ο satman να τα καταφέρουμε. Επίσης το γεγονός ότι πήρε τον απόλυτο (για μενα) συνδιασμό (cisco-andrew) θα βοηθήσει πολύ.
Το κυριότερο όμως για μένα είναι ότι είδα έναν άνθρωπο με όρεξη και μεράκι, που έχει το "μικρόβιο" του ψαξίματος.

----------


## aktizol

καλά όπως και να έχει σε λίγες εβδομάδες θα ξέρουμε εάν θα παίξει μπάλα και η ν.ερυθραία.

----------


## sotiris

στον beont του ειπα να δοκιμασει να συνδεθει και στο δικο σου και στο δικο μου ΑΡ, και σε οποιο εχει καλυτερο αποτελεσμα να παραμεινει, μια που μου ειπε οτι βλεπει και εμενα.

τωρα για το αλλο θεμα, παλι δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει καποια διασυνδεση με καπως κοντινα λινκ της Ερυθραιας με το δικτυο.

τον satman τον βλεπουν απο εκει και πανω, οποτε μπορει να μαζεψει ατομα
ο Nickibanez βλεπει τον satman για να μπορει να προχωρησει τα ατομα αυτα προς το δικτυο.

ο Nickibanez βλεπει προς εμενα, ωστε να γυρισω το λινκ με τον pater familia (που στην ουσια εξυπηρετει τον ιδιο) αμεσα πανω του? (το πιθανοτερο ειναι οχι)

----------


## Nickibanez

> ο Nickibanez βλεπει προς εμενα, ωστε να γυρισω το λινκ με τον pater familia (που στην ουσια εξυπηρετει τον ιδιο) αμεσα πανω του? (το πιθανοτερο ειναι οχι)


Σωτήρη, σε όσα scan έχω κάνει κατα καιρούς και με τελευταίο αυτό που έκανα χθες βράδυ για να δω τον markoni, δεν σε έχω πιάσει ποτέ. Οπότε το θεωθώ αδύνατο, το απευθείας μεταξύ μας. 

Επιπρόσθετα, το γεγονός ότι έχεις link με τον πατερ, βολεύει όχι μόνο τη νεα κηφισιά αλλά και το μενίδι. οπότε με ένα σμπάρο.... Μπορεί να έχουμε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες αλλά έτσι εξυπηρετούνται δύο περιοχές.

----------


## sotiris

Οτι θεωρειτε καλυτερο για την περιοχη εγω ειμαι προθυμος, το Interface αυτο εξαλλου απο την αρχη για εκεινη την περιοχη το ειχα.

----------


## beont

> Ο beont, με πήρε χθες τηλέφωνο και έχει πάρει wrt, πιατο, feeder και καλώδιο. Η εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι του είναι σχετικά εύκολη. Αν και δεν έχω καμιά εμπειρία στησίματος πιάτου, το πολύ μέχρι το ΣΚ θα είναι συνδεδεμένος σε εμένα.


Νίκο είμαι έτοιμος μου λείπει το πιάτο μόνο, ΑΛΛΑ κανόνισα να το πάρω άυριο. Α και νομίζω ένα από τα 2 βύσματα δεν κάνει. Οπότε περιμένω εσένα. Όσο για το WRT μου έβαλε ο mixosn Firmware Version: Alchemy-6.0-RC4 v2.04.4.8sv. Περιμένω....

----------


## Pater_Familias

tststststsst!! Τι σου κάνει ένας καταλύτης. Χρειαζόταν μόνο ένας κόμβος σε κατάλληλη θέση!! Και τον είχα και σκονιζόταν 1.5 χρόνο!
Έτσι μπράβο παιδιά.

----------


## Nickibanez

> tststststsst!! Τι σου κάνει ένας καταλύτης. Χρειαζόταν μόνο ένας κόμβος σε κατάλληλη θέση!! Και τον είχα και σκονιζόταν 1.5 χρόνο!
> Έτσι μπράβο παιδιά.


Και εγώ απέναντι, 1,5 χρόνο τον είχα και "σκονιζόταν" ...και περίμενε υπομονετικά τα "ξεσκονιστεί" ο δικός σου  :: 




> Νίκο είμαι έτοιμος μου λείπει το πιάτο μόνο, ΑΛΛΑ κανόνισα να το πάρω άυριο. Α και νομίζω ένα από τα 2 βύσματα δεν κάνει. Οπότε περιμένω εσένα. Όσο για το WRT μου έβαλε ο mixosn Firmware Version: Alchemy-6.0-RC4 v2.04.4.8sv. Περιμένω....


ΣΚ, θα συναντηθούμε και θα είσαι έτοιμος  ::

----------


## satman

καλησπερα σε ολους
ειμαι νεο μελος σάυτο το πολυ ομορφο και χρησιμο χομπυ,δεν εχω ξεκινησει ακομη γιατι μαζευω εξοπλισμο και γνωσεις...οσο μπορω,και ετοιμαζομαι ..μαλον με ετοιμαζουν ο Ακτυζολ και ο Νικμπανεζ οι οποιοι με εβαλαν στο AWMN ,ηλθαν τις προαλλες και εγιναν μετρησεις απο το σπιτι μου με τον Νικμπανεζ που θα βοηθεισει να στησουμε το λινκ και να επικοινωνισουμε μαζι.παζαρευω ενα αρκετα ψιλο σημειο σε διπλανο κτιριο για εγκατασταση τις κεραιας , αν και με το χαμηλοτερο δικο μου ηχαμε αποτελεσματα,πραγμα που σημαινει καλως εχωντων των πραγματων προς το τελος του μηνα θα εχω επικοινωνια με Νικμπανεζ απο Ερυθραια που ειμαι εγω

φιλικα Δημητρης

#4419

----------


## sotiris

Καλως ηρθες Δημητρη.
Μου εχουν πει τα νεα σου ο aktizolis και ο nick, μολις δεις και εσυ τα καλα του δικτυου, και εαν και εφοσον εισαι σε σημειο ψηλο και θες να βοηθησεις την εξαπλωση του δικτυου εκει πανω, μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε να στησεις και αλλα interfaces ή εαν το ψηλο σημειο ειναι τοσο καλο και σε βλεπουν αρκετοι, να γινεις εσυ το κεντρικο ΑΡ της περιοχης σου και να μαζεψεις ολα αυτα τα παιδια που εδω και περισσοτερο απο 1.5 χρονο προσπαθουν να βγουν στο δικτυο.

----------


## satman

ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλωσορισματα φιλε Σωτηρη
και εγω ανηπομονω να εγκαταστησω το λινκ με τη βοηθεια των παιδιων,ελπιζω
και θα προσπαθησω να πετυχω οσο μπορω καλητερα αποτελεσματα,και θα χαρω παρα πολυ αν το δικομου λινκ γινει αιτια να εξαπλωθη το AWMN ,στα βορεια προαστια .ευχαριστω και παλι και καλως σας βρηκα!! ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να τα πουμε απο κοντα η απο τον αερα.

φιλικα 
Δημητρης

----------


## Nickibanez

Χθες ολοκληρώθηκε η σύνδεση του κόμβου NickIbanez #1673 με τον κόμβο Beont #3484.
Ο Beont συνδέθηκε στo AP με πολύ σταθερό σήμα (snr>20) και μεγάλη ταχύτητα. (ping <2ms / DC download speed > 350kb/s) 

Παύλο καλώς ήρθες.

----------


## Nickibanez

Στο linksys του beont συνδέθηκε με utp και ο Harvester #4527

----------


## aktizol

niki etoimasou gia dokimes molis parei tin keraia o satman.

- aln8eia ti exei ginei me autin tin omadikn me tis andrew tou dti?
- gia 15 apriliou den ntan?

Παρακαλώ να γραφτεί με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Αυτό απορέει από τους κανόνες χρήσης του forum.



```
β) Μη γράφετε με greeklish, προτιμήστε την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά! Η ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων γραμμένων με τέτοιο τρόπο, είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κουραστική για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρηστών. Η χρήση greeklish θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη στις μέρες μας, που έχουν εκλείψει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, και κατ' επέκταση προσβλητική. Να θεωρηθεί δεδομένη η επίπληξη χρήστη που συνεχίζει παρά την παρούσα διευκρίνιση, καθώς επίσης και η επεξεργασία ή ακόμα και διαγραφή του/ των εν λόγω μηνύματος/ των από τους Moderators (Συντονιστές).
```

----------


## sotiris

> Στο linksys του beont *συνδέθηκε με utp* και ο Harvester #4527


Το σταθεροτερο δικτυο  ::

----------


## dti

> - aln8eia ti exei ginei me autin tin omadikn me tis andrew tou dti?
> - gia 15 apriliou den ntan?


'Εχω ενημερώσει στη συγεκριμένη ενότητα οτι θα υπάρξει μικρή καθυστέρηση στην παραλαβή. Αυτή υπολογίζεται να γίνει σε μία εβδομάδα περίπου.

----------


## aktizol

Ευχαριστούμε *dti* δεν το είχα κοιτάξει να δώ τι γίνεται.

Οπότε περιμένουμε και βλέπουμε..

----------


## lambrosk

Please αν κανονίσετε meeting για την περιοχή ενημερώστε με , έχω να σας φέρω σε επαφή για κάποιον , αν θελετε τηλ. πμ ...

----------


## aktizol

> Please αν κανονίσετε meeting για την περιοχή ενημερώστε με , έχω να σας φέρω σε επαφή για κάποιον , αν θελετε τηλ. πμ ...


Αυτά με τα meetings για τις περιοχές είναι αποτυχία. Ή παίρνεις τον εξοπλισμό και πάς να δείς τι παίζει ή αλλιώς θα μαζευόμαστε σε καφετέριες και θα λέει ο καθένας τις θεωρίες του.

Μόλι λοιπόν ο satman πάρει την κεραία θα δοκιμάσει να κάνει BB με τον nickibanez. Και μετά αν έχει κάποιος να του δανείσει εξοπλισμό θα δοκιμάσει να γίνει και ο πιο "βόρειος" μέχρι στιγμής κόμβος και πιθανός εξυπηρετητής της Νέας Ερυθραίας.

Υπομονή.

----------


## Harry

Παιζουν ακόμα οι κόμβοι σε Νέα Κηφισιά??

----------


## dti

Παίζει ο κόμβος του [email protected] που έχει ήδη συνδεθεί με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο μέσω billgout. 
Δε γνωρίζω αν εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει εκεί κάποιο ap για να συνδεθείς.
Επικοινώνησε με τον philip για να μάθεις.

----------


## Harry

ευχαριστω αρχηγέ!!  :: 
το ψάχνω το θέμα να στηθεί ΠΡΙΝ πιάσουν τα μεγάλα κρύα και τα χιόνια εδω πάνω !!  ::

----------


## Philip

*Harry* Στον κόμβο του [email protected] υπάρχει AP (awmn-2117-macrx) και μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να συνδεθείς, επίσης και για οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις και με τον ίδιο τον [email protected] 

IP 10.34.169.65 Κάρτα Lan
IP 10.34.169.66 Dlink 900 AP++

*Φιλικά Φίλιππος*

----------


## Nickibanez

Ο κόμβος #1673 - NickIbanez έχει χρόνο ζωής έως το Σάββατο 22/10/2005.  ::   ::  
Μετά κλείνει οριστικά λόγω μετακόμισης.

Edit: Είδα ότι μεσω του wind μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση διαγραφής του c-class και του dns. Με το nagios τι γίνεται??? Να υποθέσω ότι πρέπει να στείλω pm στον Ανδρέα Ζέπο????

----------


## Harry

> *Harry* Στον κόμβο του [email protected] υπάρχει AP (awmn-2117-macrx) και μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να συνδεθείς, επίσης και για οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις και με τον ίδιο τον [email protected] 
> 
> IP 10.34.169.65 Κάρτα Lan
> IP 10.34.169.66 Dlink 900 AP++
> 
> *Φιλικά Φίλιππος*


Α ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την ενημέρωση...
ελπίζω να είμαι τυχερός!!
είμαστε ούτε 500 μέτρα μακριά!!
θα τον ρωτήσω
τελικά πηρα φωτός και κοίταξα καλα την περιοχή!!
εχει δέντρα προς πεύκη και αθήνα στο ίδο ύψος περίπου αρα ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ να δω 69eyes και sotiris!!
βλέπω καθαρα Νέα Κηφισιά,Νεα Ερυθραία,Πολιτεία-Κεφαλάρι και απο τα μακρινα Θρακομακεδόνες και Ολυμπιακό Χωριό...
Αν διαβάζει ο top_gun ας επικοινωνήσει θα του στείλω και PM!!!

----------


## Top_Gun

Eλα Harry όποτε θες στειλε μου pm να τα πούμε  ::  Εγώ μετά από κάτι ανακαταταξεις στον κόμβο(ελπίζω σύντομα ,περιμένω κεραίες) θα έχω ένα iface ελεύθερο  ::

----------


## sotiris

Θα αναλαβει καποιος αλλος τον ρολο του nickibanez στην Ερυθραια?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Θα αναλαβει καποιος αλλος τον ρολο του nickibanez στην Ερυθραια?


Αυτή είναι και η απορία μου Σωτήρη. Αν ο runw θέλει να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο μπορεί να το κάνει και από τον macrx που προθυμοποιήθηκε να βγάλει τέτοι link.
Ο macrx ξεκίνησε τις διαδικασίες για bb link με pater2.

----------


## Harry

Λοιπον παίδες!!
Σήμερα με τη βοήθεια ενός φίλου (Blain57 κόμβος Telis) εγινε ενα σκανάρισμα απο την ταράτσα μου αρχικά και μετά σκαρφαλώσαμε στο δώμα του ασανσέρ και του φωταγωγού!!
Τα αποτελέσματα ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑ και λίγο μπερδεμένα...
Κουνήσαμε την κεραία 360 μοίρες και καταγράψαμε αμέτρητα wireless δίκτυα αλλά ΛΙΓΑ AWMN... μέχρι και ενα λινκ που ονομαζόταν ΤΕΡΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ πιάσαμε μιας και το βουνό που ειναι το τέρραπέτρα είναι φάτσα στα αμέτρητα χιλιομετρα!! Επίσης πιάσαμε και ενα awmn απο ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ bilgout 516!!!
17 km απόσταση!!
Απο τα γνωστά και αυτα που μπορώ να συνδεθώ είδαμε τα εξής:
[email protected] πολύ καλά αλλα ήταν ΕΚΤΟΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ, ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ...
sotiris ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ (κίτρινο ήταν με πολύ σκαρφάλωμα) 
amar έτσι κι έτσι ίσως φταίνε κατι δέντρα!! (σκαρφάλωμα επίσης)
αυτος ο lok 639a τι είναι δε τον βρήκα πουθενά...???

αυτα απο ΑΡ!
πιάσαμε και αρκετά BB links... κυρίως του top_gun!

επισυνάπτω το αρχείο απο netstumbler και screenshot για όσους βαριούνται!
περιμένω τη γνώμη σας και τις συμβουλές σας ποια είναι τελικά η καλύτερη λύση!
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## elkos

ο lok ειναι στο μενιδι αν ψάξεις στην nodedb ισως τον βρεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρεις απο παλαιότερους Μενιδιάτες με δραστηριότητα στο awmn

καλά link

----------


## Harry

εδω μέσα μπαίνει?
ας τον ειδοποιήσει κάποιος να ενημερώσει το wind αν γίνεται...

----------


## Blain57

ειμασταν τυχεροι σχετικα γιατι το σκαν εγινε με μια τελιωμενη stella και ειναι και ο harry στην ακρη του δικτυου. Αντε μπας και επεκταθουμε και προς τα εκει!!!! 
Hes the last man! 

o 3749 που φαινετε οτι εχει δυο links στο σκαν ειναι ο top_gun η καμια σχεση? ξερει κανεις?

----------


## Harry

βαλτο στο wind να δεις ΒΡΕ!! 
ναι αυτος είναι!!  ::

----------


## Blain57

βαριεμε  ::

----------


## Harry

μόλις τώρα συνειδητοποίσα πως έχουν περάσει ακριβώς 3 χρόνια απο την ημέρα που γράφτηκα μέχρι και χτές που κάναμε ΤΥΧΑΙΑ το σκανάρισμα!!
 ::   ::  
θα το θεωρήσω καλό σημάδι για το μέλλον μου στο awmn!!  ::

----------


## sotiris

Harry, ο macrx δεν ειναι μονο του, εχει ΒΒ με τον Billgout, και αφου τον βλεπεις πολυ καλα συνδεσου με αυτον.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Harry, ο macrx δεν ειναι μονο του, εχει ΒΒ με τον Billgout, και αφου τον βλεπεις πολυ καλα συνδεσου με αυτον.


Και παραλίγο να αποκτήσει link με τον pater2. Αλλά λόγω κάποιων δοκιμών δεν πρόλαβα. Ελπίζω αύριο να γίνει.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Harry, ο macrx δεν ειναι μονο του, εχει ΒΒ με τον Billgout, και αφου τον βλεπεις πολυ καλα συνδεσου με αυτον.
> 
> 
> Και παραλίγο να αποκτήσει link με τον pater2. Αλλά λόγω κάποιων δοκιμών δεν πρόλαβα. Ελπίζω αύριο να γίνει.


Μπραβο, αυτα ειναι καλα νεα, προβλεπω οτι ο macrx θα εξελιχθει σε πολυ καλο κομβο,ειναι σε καλη θεση και θα ενωσει αρκετα σημεια μεταξυ τους.

----------


## macrx

Για χαρά σε όλους και χαίρομαι που σας ξαναβρίσκω μετά από ένα μεγάλο διάστημα λόγο αλλαγής της οικίας μου . Τα παρακάτω μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρουν 
Στο 10.34.169.11 τρέχει Unreal Tournament Server σε team death match 24/7 
To Sip είναι 21173.
Tο Dc++ μάλλον το ξέρεται .
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο Philip(633) που χωρίς την βοήθειά του δεν θα είχα καταφέρει να στήσω τον κόμβο.

----------


## aktizol

ακόμη δεν έφυγα και έχει γίνει χαμός βλέπω!

----------


## Harry

Eλα ρε φιλαράκι!!
Τι λένε οι Βρυξέλες ??????
Οπως κατάλαβες έφυγες και πρέπει να αναπληρώσω το τεράστιο κενό που άφησες σε όλους τους τομείς...!!  :: 
Περιμένω σύντομα τα ... νέα σου!!!  ::

----------


## Harry

> Για χαρά σε όλους και χαίρομαι που σας ξαναβρίσκω μετά από ένα μεγάλο διάστημα λόγο αλλαγής της οικίας μου . Τα παρακάτω μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρουν 
> Στο 10.34.169.11 τρέχει Unreal Tournament Server σε team death match 24/7 
> To Sip είναι 21173.
> Tο Dc++ μάλλον το ξέρεται .
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο Philip(633) που χωρίς την βοήθειά του δεν θα είχα καταφέρει να στήσω τον κόμβο.


φιλε καλησπέρα!
να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
εσύ είσαι ο [email protected] 2117 στην Κηφισιά?
Κι αν ναί πως βγήκε το λίνκ με ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ και billgout?
Είναι δυνατόν? γιατί ΑΝ γίνεται λέω να συνδεθώ κι εγώ στο δικό σου ΑΡ και να κάνω και ενα ΒΒ με billgout μιας και τον βλέπω και εγώ!!
αλλά μου φαίνεται ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ η απόσταση!!
============================
ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΣΗ!!!
Τα παραπάνω είναι ΑΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ και τίποτα άλλο γιατι μερικοί ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΘΗΚΑΝ ανευ λόγου και μου ζήτησαν μεσω ΡΜ το λόγο που γράφω τα παραπάνω!!
δεν ξέρω πόσο μακρια μπορεί να φτάσει μια σύνδεση και ποια θα είναι η ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ του σήματος πάνω απο τα 5km γιαυτο και ρωτάω!!!
Ρωτάω γιατι ΑΝ γίνεται θα με ενδιέφερε να προσπαθήσω να κάνω μια τόσο μακρινή σύνδεση είτε στο δικό μου κόμβο είτε σε ενος φίλου που είναι αρκετα απομακρυσμένος!
ευχαριστώ...

----------


## aktizol

> Eλα ρε φιλαράκι!!
> Τι λένε οι Βρυξέλες ??????
> Οπως κατάλαβες έφυγες και πρέπει να αναπληρώσω το τεράστιο κενό που άφησες σε όλους τους τομείς...!! 
> Περιμένω σύντομα τα ... νέα σου!!!


έλα harry εδώ όλα καλά...
τρέχω να βρώ σπίτι ακόμη και δεν έχω έδρα  ::  

σε λίγο καιρό θα τα πούμε //

----------


## Nickibanez

> έλα harry εδώ όλα καλά...
> τρέχω να βρώ σπίτι ακόμη και δεν έχω έδρα  
> 
> σε λίγο καιρό θα τα πούμε //


ευτυχώς που δεν έχεις πάρει μαζί σου αυτοκίνητο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

καλως τον aktizol, τακτοποιησου αρχικα και μετα κανε μου ενα τηλεφωνο (εκεινο με τον φτηνο τροπο llooll) να κανονισουμε κατασταση...  ::

----------


## Harry

οριστε σας έδειξα το voipbuster και έχει αρχίσει να μπλοκάρει στα Βόρεια Προάστεια  ::  
εκτός αν οι πάροχοι σε συνεργασία με ΟΤΕ αρχίζουν και κάνουν μυστικό πόλεμο στα voip όπως ακούγεται...

----------


## aktizol

mia xara paizei to voipbuster stis brussels pantws, an kai o perissoteros kosmos edw xrnsimopoiei Skype Out (kai me suskeun).

niki otan katebw a8ina 8a pame na se ma8w odngnsn (3ereis esy).

harry ti pare3ngnseis kai istories les? poios pare3ngn8nke edw mesa?
exei kala paidia alla kai pollous anwmalous to AWMN.

telos moderators tou AWMN sugxwreste ta greeklish alla den paizoun ellinika edw (mono EN - FR).

- auta


p.s. harry ante kai kala links.. me poion 8a kaneis arage? (o top gun 8a balei AP ?)

----------


## Harry

το skypeout δεν είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ όμως!!!

κι εγώ θα βάλω συσκευή που κάνει το αναλογικο τηλέφωνο voip ...

για την παρεξήγηση τα είπαμε online...
απλά κάποιος δε κατάλαβε καλά τα γραφόμενα μου...
ελπίζω να κατάλαβε τώρα μετα την διευκρίνιση που έκανα σε προηγούμενο ποστ οτι δεν είχα καμία ειρωνική ή απαξιωτική πρόθεση...
απλα είχα ΑΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ!

οσο για το με ποιον θα κάνω ...
περιμένω προτάσεις ποιος με θέλει  ::

----------


## socrates

Αφού το έφερε η συζήτηση αν και ΟΤ...  ::  

To skypeout παίζει αρκετά και στην Γαλλία που ξέρω! Μάλιστα υπάρχουν υπηρεσίες που μπορείς να δηλώσεις ένα νούμερο σταθερού τηλεφώνου (κάτι σαν 210-8035373 χωρίς όμως πάγια ΟΤΕ) και να απαντάει το skype!!! (Δυστηχώς δεν παίζει ακόμα αυτή η υπηρεσία στην Ελλάδα).

----------


## amar

Βλέπω τελευταία την περιοχή να κινητοποιείται, θέλοντας κι εγώ να συνεισφέρω κοιτώντας το wind είδα οτι πρέπει να είναι εφικτό ένα link μεταξύ εμένα και του Harry μια που είδε και το AP μου (1,8 km), μετά ο Harry μπορεί να δώσει σε [email protected] ή runw, τι λες Harry? 
Επίσης, να ρωτήσω πως και δεν βγεί τίποτα μεταξύ harry και top_gun? Μιλάμε για 300m απόσταση κατά το wind!

----------


## Harry

Καλησπέρα amar...
Μου κόλλησε το μικρόβιο ο παλιόφιλος aktizol και έβαλα φυτιλιές για κινητοποίηση της περιοχής υποθέτω  :: 

Μια χαρά πρέπει να βγαίνει με όλους, εσύ λίγο πιο δύσκολα γιατι πρέπει να ανέβω στο δώμα της ταράτσας μιας και μας κόβουν οριακά κατι δέντρα. Απλά θεωρώ πιο εύκολο για αρχή μιας και θα είμαι νεότατος στο awm να πέσω σε ενα ΑΡ παρά να κάνω ΒΒ λινκ με άλλον μιας και αυτό θα σημαίνει διπλά έξοδα και για τους δυο και περαιτέρω παίδεμα πχ του top_gun...
Είναι και οι ώρες λίγες που μπορώ να ασχοληθώ σε αυτή την φάση λόγω δουλειάς...

Πάντως μιας και έρχεται τριήμερο θα κάτσω άλλη μια φορά να κάνω 
λεπτομερέστατα σκαναρίσματα προς [email protected], top_gun, amar και θα προχωρήσω, αν βγάλω άκρη, σε αγορά εξοπλισμού λίαν συντόμως...

Θα ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω τους υπέυθυνους των παραπάνω κόμβων τι είδος σύνδεση μπορεί να γίνει Α ή Β ?? γιατι βλέπω πολλές αλλαγές προς Α!

Αυτο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι για αρχή να χρησιμοποιήσω το κοντύτερο δυνατά καλώδιο για απευθείας σύνδεση κεραίας με το PC μου.
Η απόσταση είναι γύρω στα 11 μέτρα για τους 2 που πιάνω εύκολα.
Με ενα ακριβό καλώδιο ΝΟΜΙΖΩ πως θα τα καταφέρω για σύνδεση Β.
Για Α όμως θα έχω παρα πολλές απώλειες απο οσο το έψαξα!
Αλλιώς πάμε στα 20 μέτρα αν παω στο δώμα που σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί να βάλω μηχάνημα και ρουτεράκι...
(Παρακαλώ διορθώστε με αν κάνω καπου λάθος...)
Αν όμως το στήσιμο μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερα και να εξυπηρετήσω κι εγω άλλο κόσμο είμαι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις και συμβουλές για την σωστή και γρήγορη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου...
ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας...

----------


## sotiris

Νομιζω οτι θα πας σε a, η ευκολοτερη λυση ειναι ενα σετακι routerboard
1 R/B (2 wifi, 3 ethernet)
1 στεγανο πλαστικο κουτι 
2 cm9 (1 σε καθε wifi)
2 pigtail (απο καθε cm9 προς το κουτι)
1 ΡοΕ
1 τροφοδοτικο για το R/B
2 καλωδια 2μ απο pigtail προς τις κεραιες
καλωδιο utp απο το R/B προς το pc σου.
2 feeder απο κατασκευη nvak
2 πιατα (αλουμινιου κατα προτιμηση)

συνολικο κοστος 350-400€ για δυο γρηγορα links και με δυνατοτητα να προσθεσεις μελλοντικα στο R/B μια εξτρα καρτουλα για αλλα δυο intreface ή να βαλεις σε μια ethernet (απο τις δυο που εχει) μια εξωτερικη συσκευη για ΑΡ.


http://www.linkshop.gr
http://www.aerial.net
ειναι στην Ελλαδα, το πρωτο στο Πειραια, και με λογικες τιμες.

----------


## amar

Σωτήρη, τρομερή ακρίβεια η λίστα, ούτε δελτίο παραγγελίας να ήταν!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Harry, όπως λες, πρέπει πρώτα να κάνεις το σκανάρισμα και να δείς τι θέση βολεύει καλύτερα. Πάντως αν σκέφτεσαι για αρχή να συνδεθείς σε AP τότε θα παίξεις αναγκαστικά σε b. Όταν απφασίσεις να γυρίσεις σε BB (σύντομα πιστεύω!) τότε καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις/πάρετε εξοπλισμό για alpha, που είναι αυτός που προτείνει και ο sotiris. Για ότι θελήσεις, πες μας να βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## Harry

χμμμ το θεμα είναι οτι υπάρχει ψιλοπρόβλημα με την ταράτσα γιατι ήδη έχω κάνει μια δορυφορική εγκατάσταση astra/hotbird (made by aktizol) και θα μπεί κι ένα ακόμα πιάτο για hispasat (σε κανα δίμηνο)...
οπότε θα προσπαθήσω για αρχή να μην φαίνομαι πολύ μιας και είμαι σε ενοίκιο και δε ξέρω τι ζόρια μπορεί να τραβήξει ο διαχειριστής...
Αν και νομίζω πως αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα δε θα τον χαλάσει να του δώσω προσβαση σε δορυφορική και awmn μιας και είναι κι αυτός καμμένος στο δίκτυο με 1024 DSL  ::   ::  
επίσης για Α οι τιμές είναι σχετικα ΥΨΗΛΕΣ για την παρούσα φάση και χωρίς πρώτα να δω πως παίζω και τι σήμα έχω...
παντως το θέμα θα προσπαθήσω να το τελειώσω ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ πριν πιάσουν τα κρύα  ::

----------


## Harry

> Νομιζω οτι θα πας σε a, η ευκολοτερη λυση ειναι ενα σετακι routerboard
> 1 R/B (2 wifi, 3 ethernet)
> 1 στεγανο πλαστικο κουτι 
> 2 cm9 (1 σε καθε wifi)
> 2 pigtail (απο καθε cm9 προς το κουτι)
> 1 ΡοΕ
> 1 τροφοδοτικο για το R/B
> 2 καλωδια 2μ απο pigtail προς τις κεραιες
> καλωδιο utp απο το R/B προς το pc σου.
> ...


Αν σου πω οτι τωρα μπερδεύτηκα εντελώς ??  ::   ::  
παντως κρατάω σημειώσεις μη φοβασαι...

----------


## dti

Γιατί μπερδεύτηκες, στα είπε όλα, αναλυτικά και από πού θα τα πάρεις...
Θα πρόσθετα μόνο ένα ή δυο ethernet pass through για πιο "επαγγελματική" δουλειά (και πλήρη στεγανοποίηση βέβαια).

----------


## Harry

Ενα μήνα μετα και τελικά η επιχείρηση δε ξεκίνησε ποτε...

Μια η οικονομική στενότητα (γύρω στα 900-1000 ευρώ πάγια έξοδα το μήνα)
Μια ο καιρός που κρύωσε και δύσκολα κάθεται κανείς στην ταράτσα ΩΡΕΣ
Μια ενα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας που δυσκολεύει τα δυο παραπάνω

ήρθε κι έδεσε το γλυκό με τον αέρα να μου έχει κουνήσει το δορυφορικό πιάτο και να έχουν γίνει τα νεύρα μου βίδες !!

Οπότε μέχρι την άνοιξη AWMN γιόκ ...
Μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός και βρούμε υγεία και λεφτά θα επανέλθω...

 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Καλες συνδέσεις σε όλους ως τότε!

----------


## Nickibanez

Μετά από 7 χρονια απουσίας επέστρεψα στο πατρικο μου http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1673
Τα 7 αυτα χρονια ημουν πελάτης του ayis, τον οποιο θα ηθελα να ευχαριστήσω και δημοσια για την αψογη φιλοξενια του στον κομβο του στο χαλανδρι.

Επιστρεφοντας στο πατρικο μου, με χαρα και ορεξη να συνδεθω στο αγαπημενο μας δικτυο (και με τη δυνατοτητα πλεον να μπορω να βαλω οσες κεραιες θελω στην ταρατσα) εκανα χθες το πρωτο scan.

Εξοπλισμος scan:
Andrew 24db
Asus Wl500g με Senao NL-2511MP Plus
WhiteRussian

Τα αποτελεσματα ηταν απογοητευτικά (δημοσιευω μονο οτι αφορα το awmn)
Cell 13 - Address: 00:0B:6B:4D:C3:E7
ESSID:"awmn-6003"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
Signal level=-75 dBm Noise level=-96 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Extra:resp_rate=10

Cell 08 - Address: 00:02:6F:40:9F:1A
ESSID:"awmn-6275"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)
Signal level=-81 dBm Noise level=-93 dBm
 Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Extra:resp_rate=20

Cell 12 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:55 :: 8
ESSID:"awmn-7736-foobar-ap"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)
Signal level=-95 dBm Noise level=-97 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Extra:resp_rate=10

Cell 12 - Address: 00:09:5B:03:2C:68
ESSID:"awmn-4500 ymdim"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)
Signal level=-95 dBm Noise level=-97 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Extra:resp_rate=10

Cell 15 - Address: 00:11:6B:64:F9:3D
ESSID:"awmn-2117-macrx"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)
Signal level=-86 dBm Noise level=-96 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Extra:resp_rate=10

Aποσταση με τον ttel (#6275) 10km, τον Pan-mar (#6003) 5km.
Με τον 2117-macrx, ενω η αποσταση ειναι μονο 1 km, παρολα αυτα δεν εχω οπτικη επαφή και μαλλον τον πιανω απο ανακλασεις.
Συμφωνα με το wind ειμαι διπλα στους pgp_mx5 (#4855) και anthony30 (#11725) αλλα δεν κατάφερα να δω καποιο essid της μορφης awmn-xxx που να τους ανηκει.

Ειχα την ελπίδα οτι μετά απο 7 χρονια απουσίας τα πράγματα θα ειναι πιο ευκολα στην περιοχή, αλλα...

----------


## akakios

Καλως όρισες.... ξανα...  :: 

Λίνκ υπάρχουν. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για αρχή. 

Επίσης βάλε καμμια φωτό γιατί στην wind.  ::

----------


## Nickibanez

> Επίσης βάλε καμμια φωτό γιατί στην wind.


Το εχω επιχειρησει αρκετες φορές να βγαλω φωτο και να ενημερωσω το wind. Απλως, απο το επιπεδο που μπορώ να βγαλω φωτο, φαινονται μονο τα απεναντι σπιτια και καποια πευκα. Μονο εικαστικη αξια θα είχαν  ::  . Η κεραια ειναι σε ιστο τεσσαρων μετρων (1,5 μετρο πανω απο τα κεραμιδια) και δεν εχω προσβαση σε τετοιο υψος.

----------


## beont

Welcome back αν και μετά απο 2 μήνες!

----------

